# Corriente en un polipasto...



## OPMOTOR (Feb 25, 2011)

Saludos, tengo la siguiente pregunta.
Tengo un polipasto trifasico que como dato de placa tiene: 
V linea - linea : 380 Vac
Potencia: 1.5 Kw
Cos φ: 0.85
Capacidad: 1 Tonelada ( 1000 kilos )
El motor con carga ( 750 kg ) consume a la entrada
I: 3.4 Amp  para la subida
I: 3.3 Amp  para la bajada

Esto significa que la potencia total del polipasto es:
P: 1850 W   para la subida
P: 1918 W   para la bajada

Esto significa que el motor me esta gastando mas potencia que el dato de placa.
La pregunta es: ¿¿Un polipasto debe consumir la potencia de placa (1.5 Kw) a maxima carga ( 1000 kg ) ?????
Es decir este polipasto que tengo, a una carga menor que la maxima, me consume mas potencia que lo que deberia a maxima carga.
Necesito que alguien me ayude confirmando esto 
Bis : ¿¿Un polipasto debe consumir la potencia de placa ( 1.5 Kw)  a maxima carga ( 1000 kg ) ?????
Pregunta dos: ¿Un polipasto sin carga, consume menos corriente que a plana carga?, que porcentaje menos.????

Todo esto es ya que necesito controlar la velocidad del polipasto mediente un variador de frecuencia de capacidad 1.5 KW.

Conecto el Variador el cual maneja el polipasto correctamente a la subida, pero a la bajada se bloquea y no deja seguir, ?lo que yo creo es que el problema es que como el polipasto esta requiriendo mucha corriente para funcionar el variador no lo puede manejar y se bloquea como proteccion.

Se anota que el polipasto funciona correctamente cuando la carga es de 300 kg, es decir sube , baja, velocidad alta, velocidad baja, todo correcto, la corriente que consume con carga 300 Kg es

l motor con carga ( 300 kg ) consume a la entrada
I: 2.1 Amp  para la subida
I: 2.6 Amp  para la bajada

Esto significa que la potencia total del polipasto es:
P: 1176 W   para la subida
P: 1489 W   para la bajada


Espero sus comentarios, y saber que diagnostico le darian ustedes al motor de mi polipasto con el consumo que tiene.

OP


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 25, 2011)

Polipasto?   
Ahhh...http://www.google.com/search?q=define:+polipasto

Posteá un dibujito...por favor!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 25, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Polipasto?
> Ahhh...http://www.google.com/search?q=define:+polipasto
> 
> Posteá un dibujito...por favor!!!!



Algo como esto:







OPMOTOR dijo:


> .....
> El motor con carga ( 750 kg ) consume a la entrada
> *I: 3.4 Amp  para la subida*
> I: 3.3 Amp  para la bajada
> ...



 ¿ Como sacaste la cuenta para que con mayor consumo te de menor potencia ?


----------



## dukex (Feb 25, 2011)

OPMOTOR dijo:


> Saludos, tengo la siguiente pregunta.
> Tengo un polipasto trifasico que como dato de placa tiene:
> V linea - linea : 380 Vac
> Potencia: 1.5 Kw
> ...



Cual es el mensaje de error que muestra el variador??? es una falla por corriente??

es el motor original de ese polipasto?? ha sido modificada la transmision o reducción?? 


por que de ser así, los fabricantes se pueden referir a una carga máxima de 1Ton para el sistema y/o estructura mecánica la cuál no es para un trabajo continuo.

puede ser que se bloquea al bajar por la velocidad que está programada en el variador.

lo mejor es que publiqués unas fotos del sistema.

saludos


----------



## Dano (Feb 25, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Polipasto?
> Ahhh...http://www.google.com/search?q=define:+polipasto
> 
> Posteá un dibujito...por favor!!!!



Alucinaba que era una cortadora de pasto .

-1Ton. puede ser la carga máxima que puede mover bajo ciertas condiciones, por ejemplo: tiempo determinado, solo subida, solo bajada, etc.
El consumo que muestra en la placa es nominal , por lo tanto el peso nominal de trabajo será menor.

-Efectivamente, sin carga consume menos, cuanto menos depende de muchos factores como friccion, peso de la pluma, eficiencia del motor, etc.

El problema del bloqueo es posible que se conteste con mi primera respuesta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 25, 2011)

Por el consumo eléctrico , eso es un motor de más de 1,5 Hp.

¿ El variador para que potencia es ?

Si van a bajar en extremo la velocidad , deberían sobredimensionar bastante el variador.

No te olvides de incluir la √3 en tus cálculos trifásicos 

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Feb 26, 2011)

Te estas haciendo un lio que no tiene ni sentido, primero la potencia máxima siermpre es mayor que la necesaria para el mayor peso que tiene que levantar, si no perderia velocidad, 1.5KW son 2Hp sobra para levantar esa carga(obvio, si la reducción es adecuada)
Si vos lo que necitas es variar la velocidad lo único que te interesa es que el variador este acorde a la potencia del motor, si te dice 1,5KW pone algo levemente más grande y puntol, lo que si no te olvides que es mas importante que todo ese lio que te has echo, que a medida que bajas la velocidad vas a disminuir la potencia del polipasto

Más importante es saber el peso máximo que desean elevar la velocidad minima de trabajo y por otro lado si se trata de una unidad de doble velocidad como como los Demag

Tampoco se deber perder de vista que una baja velocidad de ascenso, no implica que el motor este llegando a su mínima velocidad, hay que tener en cuenta la reducción que tampoco sabemos de cuanto es ni de cuanto es la velocidad del motor, ni el dametro del tambor de hizaje(o polea cuanto utiliza cadena) y de cuanto es la verlocidad de m/s máxima y mínima requerida
Trata de obtener esa data y pasarla y si podes marca del polipasto y si tenes info del mismo subila por favor asi sera más certera la ayuda que se te puede ofrecer.

Un cordial saludo


----------



## OPMOTOR (Feb 28, 2011)

Respuestas a cada uno amigos: 

Ezavallia: la imagen que Fogonazo coloca es justamente un politasto electrico.

Fogonazo: Se intercambiaron los valores de la potencia por error.

Dukex: por la forma como instalaron el variador , no tengo acceso a ver la pantalla , pero por las pruebas que se hicieron estando en mesa, el variador para ese tipo de corrientes ( 4,6 A ) daba alarma de sobrecorriente, estoy seguro en un 90%, que esa es la alarma que actualmente me esta dando.
Si el motor es el original, ninguna modificacion.
La marca y modelo del polipasto es: 
http://www.txk.net.cn/Hoist-and-Accessories/Electric-Chain-Hoist/1-3-ton-65.html
El modelo de una tonelada:  SSDHL 01-01
Las velocidades ( frecuencias )  programadas son:
Subida:  Alta frecuencia ( 50 hz ) Baja ( 30 Hz )
Bajada:   Alta frecuencia ( 50 hz ) Baja ( 30 Hz )
Los valores de potencia a corrientes dados en mi primer posteo son , para cuando el polipasto esta alimentado sin variador, es decir directo directo a los 380 V y 50HZ.
Adjunto una foto del polipasto con la carga a la que se bloquea, cuando se hace funcionar, sin la carga, solo con la estructura amarilla trabaja ok.

Dano: Pero no se supone que el dato de placa muestra la maxima potencia que consume el equipo , sometido a la maxima capacidad o a su mas dura condicion de trabajo?, confirmame esto o explicame un poco mas porfavor esto del consumo nominal.

Dosmetros: la potencia es de 1,5 Kw, mira las caracteristicas del equipo en el link arriba expuesto.
El variador es de 1,5 Kw. El variador es:
Altivar 312 
1,50KW ATV312HU15N4 400-500  
http://www.lasma.lv/data/doc/12759898624764.pdf
Revisen por favor este link , en el cual viendo los datos del variador dice:

Line current 4.8 A for 500 V
                     6.4 A for 380 V , 1 kA ( Que significa esto , es que acaso el variador puede manejar esta corriente ?, que significa el 1KA?
Apparent power 4.2 kVA
Maximum transient current : 6.2 A for 60 s
Las velocidades a las que va funcionar ya te las pongo arriba...revisalas porfavor.
Gracias amigo ya revise lo de la raiz de 3. 

Pandacba:  Yo pienso igual que tu respecto a:  “ a potencia máxima siermpre es mayor que la necesaria para el mayor peso que tiene que levantar, si no perderia velocidad, 1.5KW son 2Hp sobra para levantar esa carga “ , ahora lo de la  reduccion!!!, con reduccion te refieres a la parte mecanica verdad?, por que es la original de la maquina no se ha cambiado eso!!!. 
Tu me dices que ponga un variador un poco mas grande..ok, pero lo que yo necesito es saber si puedo usar este variador.... con este polipasto, segun lo estudiado.. el polipasto no va a trabajar a la carga maxima nunca, por lo tanto y de acuerdo al dato de placa, el variador de 1,5 Kw, deberia aguantarlo. 
Te paso los datos del motor y del variador.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 28, 2011)

OPMOTOR dijo:


> Respuestas a cada uno amigos: .....


¿ Adaptaste el sistema de retracción del freno anti-retorno para operar con variador de frecuencia ?


----------



## pandacba (Feb 28, 2011)

Con los datos añadidos no vas a tener ningún problema, por otro lado el altivar se pueden programar toda una serie de parmetros que te daran gran versatilidad. Podes utilizarlo sin ningún problema, ya que tiene un motor bien potente y con la demultiplicación tiene un torque importante, muy olgado para trabajarlo a 30hz mínimo y a los valores de carga que mencionaste
Un cordial saludo y cuentanos tus avances


----------



## Psyco83 (Feb 28, 2011)

Creo que tendrías que verificar la alarma que se te presenta en el variador al bajar, me ha sucedido en donde trabajo con una máquina despaletizadora de cajas que, con una carga menor sube, baja en fin hace de todo, pero si las cajas son más pesadas, sube correctamente pero al bajar presentaba una alarma que no recuerdo bien, pero se daba por que subía el deslizamiento del motor (diferencia relativa entre la velocidad del campo magnético y la velocidad del rotor), en particular el variador que se usaba es antiguo de marca Danfoss y mediante parámetros no se podía corregir pero en los nuevos sí he visto ese parámetro y funciona muy bien, lee el manual de tu variador...
Toma en cuenta lo que te dice Fogonazo sobre el sistema de freno ya que he visto algunos de esos "polipastos" y tienen un freno eléctrico que va alimentado paralelamente al motor así que te dará problemas al usarlo con variador de frecuencia...

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Feb 28, 2011)

Si al finalizar el izaje se corta la alimentación al motor el freno de este no causa ningun problema.
Hay miles de máquinas para la industria gráfica y del polietileno que utilizan motores con freno y con variador y trabajan sin ningún problema.

El problema que tuviste con ese Danfos es porque es un modelo prehistórico, los nuevos como el altivar que se maneja vectorialmente y no escalarmene no presenta ese tipo de problemas, aparte es posible progrmar que el corte no sea brusco para no dar una sacudida, al dar el corte primro desacelere y se pare, aunque esto  no creo que sea necesario.
La gama actual de inversores para motores permite  realizar una cantidad de cosas impensadas, fijate vos que lo último de Danfos hace que el conjunto se comporte como un driver, dede que se implementaron los controles vectoriales el salto en control ha sido enorme, yo tengo maquinas funcionando en la industria gráfica que arrancan de 0 con carga como si nada, eliminando el antiguo embrague y hay máquinas que cargan bobinas de hasta 1 tonelada y trabajan en cualquier rango de velocidad sin ningún problema


----------



## OPMOTOR (Feb 28, 2011)

Respuestas: 

Fogonazo:
Efectivamente el polipasto tiene:
Side magnetic braking device: This device shall realize the instant brake in case of the power dump.
Y es efectivemente un sistema de freno que no recibe alimentacion por ningun lado, lo que tiene es una placa que segun lo he visto, cuando activo o energizo el bobinado, el campo magnetico retrae esta placa alineandola con el campo magnetico del estator, y esta retraccion libera el freno, cuando dejo de energizar se expande y se frena, en definitiva un electro-iman.

Pandacba, Psyco83 y todos:

El distribuidor del variador de velocidad me dice que :

“ 3 - Cuando la aplicación de un variador se trata de una carga arrastrante (como es el caso de un polipasto sin contrapesar que baja un peso), el conjunto variador -  motor trabaja como freno eléctrico y el variador debe suministrar de compensación para detener el arrastre producido por la carga. Cuanto mayor es la carga arrastrante, mayor es la corriente de compensación.

4 - Debido a la electrónica con que cuentan los variadores, en las aplicaciones arrastrantes (polipastos, ascensores, centrífugas, etc) los equipos DEBEN contar con una resistencia de frenado EXTERNA, la cual se encarga de disipar en forma de calor la energía de arrastre de la carga. Si no disponen de esta resistencia, la tensión del bus de DC del variador se eleva hasta un punto que el mismo dispara por fallo.

Teniendo en cuenta los puntos anteriores, y viendo el caso particular de su equipo, es muy probable que la resistencia de frenado externa sea insuficiente o no exista. Tenga en cuenta que todos los variadores disponen de una pequeña resistencia de frenado interna que se utiliza para regular la velocidad cuando el motor se acelera. La resistencia externa se conecta en paralelo a la anterior y permite una mayor disipación de potencia.
Esto explicaría por que el variador es capaz de manejar 250 kg cuando el polipasto es de 1000 kg. “
Ok.. ahora el circuito de conexiones del variador es como el que adjunto en la siguiente imagen... Quiero que se fijen en la parte donde esta el circulo esta resistencia no la estoy poniendo ( estas patas estan libres no esta puesto nada, ni corto circuitado ni nada .... sin conexion ) y tomando en cuenta lo que me dice el distribuidor de Schneider y que destaco como subrayado. Considero que tengo que poner la resistencia externa esta...
Podrian darme el dato de como calcular esta resistencia .... igual estoy buscando..pero remito a ustedes mi pregunta.. como calculo o dimenciono esta resistencia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2011)

Se la podés comprar al distribuidor de Schneider directamente !


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 28, 2011)

OPMOTOR dijo:


> ...Efectivamente el polipasto tiene:
> Side magnetic braking device: This device shall realize the instant brake in case of the power dump.
> Y es efectivemente un sistema de freno que no recibe alimentacion por ningun lado, lo que tiene es una placa que segun lo he visto, cuando activo o energizo el bobinado, el campo magnetico retrae esta placa alineandola con el campo magnetico del estator, y esta retraccion libera el freno, cuando dejo de energizar se expande y se frena, en definitiva un electro-iman.
> .......





Psyco83 dijo:


> ....Toma en cuenta lo que te dice Fogonazo sobre el sistema de freno ya que he visto algunos de esos "polipastos" y tienen un freno eléctrico que va alimentado paralelamente al motor así que te dará problemas al usarlo con variador de frecuencia...
> 
> Saludos



Como ya te adelanto Psyco83, ese freno se destraba al recibir alimentación el motor, está en paralelo (Eléctricamente) con una de las bobinas de este.

Efectúa una prueba trabando el freno para que *NO* accione y desconectando eléctricamente.
El freno trabaja como Normal-Frenado, por eso lo de trabarlo para que no accione.

La bobina del freno posee una muy baja impedancia y puede ser que afecte al funcionamiento del variador.

Si desaparece el problema la solución sería energizar el freno mediante un contactor independientemente del motor y sin que la alimentación pase por el variador.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 28, 2011)

Creo que nadie enendio lo que significa *Side magnetic braking device* esto es freno mágnético lateral, el rotor es cónico y el estator también, un gran resore lo presiona contr un costado y sin energia, permanece frenado, cuando los campos se energizan, desplazan el rotor hacia su punto de trabajo y se suelta el freno no tiene ninguna bobina, fijate en el manual en el despiece del mismo.
Yo he reparado mucho de ellos, ya que en GM teniamos muchos de muy diversa potencia 



Teniendo el polipasto su propio freno no neceistas utilzar el frenado proporcionado por el inversor, los he utilzado en montacargas y para eso e utilzado frenos con motor, para no exigir inutilmente al variador, no tiene sentido utilzar el frenado auxilar por resistencia que no alcanza para tu caso y te quedara chico y si tendras muchos problemas, utilza el variador y al parar, el rotor se desplaza y comienza su frenado y lo mantiene firme, y trabaja perfecto, si cuando lo utilzas con control on/off que frenado adicional utilizas? ese proveedror no debe conocer mucho de polipastos, de echo en ninguna aplicación a partir de cierto kilage  se utilza el frenado del motor por el variador, si se desacelera pero el frenado o es por desplazamiento del rotor o por freno magnetico incorporado. Te seguis haciendo lio imnecesariamente, hace una prueba, primero en vacio luego con un poco de peso y luego más y vas a ver como se comporta. El frenado por resistencia es poner la resistencia que cortocicuite las bobinas y trabaje como freno electrodinamico.
Para ese tipo de casos lo mejor es comunicarse no con el ditribuidor, si no con el fabricante, aqui en argentina para los productos telemecanique, cuento con el asesoramiento directo de ellos al igual que para los productos siemens, y cuneto en Bs As con un muy buen servicio de asesoria con la gente de Baldor, que trabajan Baldor y muchas marcas más pero conocen muy bien el rubro.
Trabaje con polipastos y aparejos Demag en General Motors, y fui por más de 10 años jefe de mantenimiento de una importante industria gráfica que trabajaban con papel y polietileno, donde habia que mover y procesar bobins de de hasta poco más de 1 tonelada, donde habia grandes cargas con inercias reducia la velocidad con el variador y frenaba con el freno electromagnetico del propio motor o con otro que contaba la máquina y jamás tuve problemas y un monton de trabajos para terceros por lo que tengo una buena experiencia con ellos.
Por otro lado la propia demultiplicación manteniendo la velocidad impide que la carga se acelere y baje parejo


----------



## dukex (Feb 28, 2011)

En una empresa donde trabajaba, algunos variadores se bloqueaban con un error de estancamiento, algo como  "current stalling fault" o "Stall fault" tanto en la aceleración o desaceleración esto se evitaba muchas veces cambiando los tiempos de acelerar y desacelerar en el variador.-reviza bien la alarma que está arrojando el variador!!-.


Generalmente cuando se tiene una transmisión con una alta reducción, esta funciona como freno(baja inercia).  La resistencia de frenado regenerativo con la mitad de potencia del variador(unos 750W) seria más que suficiente( muuucho mas que suficiente) existe una informacion para el cálculo de esta en variadores micromaster (siemens):

google dijo:

http://newsindustria.siemens.com.ar...NroIdEnvio=19&NroIdLink=10281&NroIdContacto=0


Por otro lado los frenos electromagneticos que yo he visto en motores trifásicos también son trifásicos(los que yo he visto, no significa que lo haya visto todo!!)  entonces si el variador tiene alguna salida de 24V para el control de STOP/START esta deberia ir también a activar un  relé trifásico que conmuta el freno, ya que el freno posiblemente no funcione correctamente con las frecuencias y voltajes entregados por el variador al conectarlo en paralelo con el motor.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 2, 2011)

Claro Dukex pero el mismo aclara sin saberlo porque puso lo que dice en inglés que se trata de un freno lateral, y por lo tanto no hay ni bobina 220, ni bifase, ni frifpasica, estan construidos asi para no utilizar un freno electromágnético, con lo cual consigue seguridad y el ahorro del consumo de energia, cada vez más marcas lo estan incorporando. porque aparte de esa manera no compican el control por variador

Asi que no debe preocuparse por el freno, el fabricante ya lo sulicono al construirlo


----------



## dukex (Mar 2, 2011)

en los motores con freno que ví nunca estaban los terminales del freno a la vista, estaban dentro de la cajita  de las borneras del motor en paralelo con este....... vuelvo y digo es lo que yo ví.  Ojalá pudiera salir de la duda, porque según a lo que te refieres pandacba es que no es un freno electromagnetico....

Obviamente no importaba el orden de conexion de las fases, el freno seguia funcionando...

Cordial Saludo


----------



## pandacba (Mar 2, 2011)

jajaja esta llamando a tu mentor ya veo se extrañan mutuamente jejeje
Ahora veo el porque el lado oscuro te atrae......



dukex dijo:


> en los motores con freno que ví nunca estaban los terminales del freno a la vista, estaban dentro de la cajita  de las borneras del motor en paralelo con este....... vuelvo y digo es lo que yo ví.  Ojalá pudiera salir de la duda, porque según a lo que te refieres pandacba es que no es un freno electromagnetico....
> 
> Obviamente no importaba el orden de conexion de las fases, el freno seguia funcionando...
> 
> Cordial Saludo


 Los demag son un ejemplo de Polipasto con freno lateral, se lo ve reclarito en los esquemas esta asi aclarado en las especificaciones y lo vi porque le hacia mantenimiento a los mismos, y no es la única marca que utiliza esa sistema.



> Efectivamente el polipasto tiene:
> Side magnetic braking device: This device shall realize the instant brake in case of the power dump



Esto esta puesto en el post 13


----------



## OPMOTOR (Mar 2, 2011)

Saludos cordiales estimados amigos
Solicito su opinión respecto a los siguientes puntos
1.- Que opinan ustedes de la selección del variador que estoy utilizando para controlar el polipasto que uso ( datos técnicos del variador y del polipasto ya agregados antes en el foro).
2.- Consideran que con la incorporación de la resistencia externa se solucione mi problema( leer historial en el foro), yo considero que si, pero necesito saber su opinión…..estudiando las resistencia que Schneider tiene como compatibles para el polipasto tengo
-  BRAKING RESISTOR  IP00  100 OHM  28W   CÓDIGO: VW3A7723
-  BRAKING RESISTOR  IP20  100 OHM  50W   CÓDIGO: VW3A7701

Que Resistencia recomiendan para colocar…
3.- Le estoy pidiendo a la empresa que nos vendió los polipastos , me cotize estas resistencia pero los tipos nada…la pregunta es: puedo yo reemplazar estas resistencia simplemente con otra que cumple con los 100 ohm y 50 w???....
4.- Que pasa si pongo una resistencia que tenga 100 ohm pero mas watios ( ejemplo: 100 w )…
Yo realmente después de estudiar los datos del variador, del polipasto, valiosos aportes del foro, considero que la solución se da por la incorporación de esta resistencia… que opinan ustedes.
Comentario: La situación es que aquí en la empresa hay un gerente que dice que los variadores fueron mal seleccionados que son incompatibles con el polipasto, yo considero que esta situación de habría dado con cualquier variador de otra marca( dentro del mismo rango de potencia 1500w ),  es decir que no es que sean incompatibles, es solo cuestión de configurar adecuadamente el variador para la aplicación que se esta teniendo (leer historial del foro)….que opinan ustedes…yo creo que es compatible….necesito su opinión para cerrarle la boca a este gerentito…)
Espero su opinion


----------



## pandacba (Mar 2, 2011)

Aqui te dejo unas vista parciales de lo que te digo





Este otro es un motor demag de polipasto






*
OPMOTOR*
Si tu polipasto tiene lateral brake para que frenarlo con el variador?


----------



## OPMOTOR (Mar 2, 2011)

*Panda
Lo del freno esta clarisimo y no es problema..
El problema es como lo mencione en mi primer post y pregunta base....
Caso1
Que cuando pongo el polipasto a "subir y bajar" con una carga de 200 kg funciona bien tanto a velocidad alta 50hz y baja 30hz
Caso2 - traba a la bajada
Que cuando pongo el polipasto a "subir" con una carga de 700 kg funciona bien tanto a velocidad alta 50hz y baja 30hz
Pero cuando pongo al polipasto a "bajar" con una carga de 700 kg recorre unos 40 cm y se traba y ahi se queda.......
Por eso necesito me digan que opinan de las conclusiones a las que llego:

Responder rapido compatibilidad del variador
Saludos cordiales estimados amigos
Solicito su opinión respecto a los siguientes puntos
1.- Que opinan ustedes de la selección del variador que estoy utilizando para controlar el polipasto que uso ( datos técnicos del variador y del polipasto ya agregados antes en el foro).
2.- Consideran que con la incorporación de la resistencia externa se solucione mi problema( leer historial en el foro), yo considero que si, pero necesito saber su opinión…..estudiando las resistencia que Schneider tiene como compatibles para el polipasto tengo
- BRAKING RESISTOR IP00 100 OHM 28W CÓDIGO: VW3A7723
- BRAKING RESISTOR IP20 100 OHM 50W CÓDIGO: VW3A7701

Que Resistencia recomiendan para colocar…
3.- Le estoy pidiendo a la empresa que nos vendió los polipastos , me cotize estas resistencia pero los tipos nada…la pregunta es: puedo yo reemplazar estas resistencia simplemente con otra que cumple con los 100 ohm y 50 w???....
4.- Que pasa si pongo una resistencia que tenga 100 ohm pero mas watios ( ejemplo: 100 w )…
Yo realmente después de estudiar los datos del variador, del polipasto, valiosos aportes del foro, considero que la solución se da por la incorporación de esta resistencia… que opinan ustedes.
Comentario: La situación es que aquí en la empresa hay un gerente que dice que los variadores fueron mal seleccionados que son incompatibles con el polipasto, yo considero que esta situación de habría dado con cualquier variador de otra marca( dentro del mismo rango de potencia 1500w ), es decir que no es que sean incompatibles, es solo cuestión de configurar adecuadamente el variador para la aplicación que se esta teniendo (leer historial del foro)….que opinan ustedes…yo creo que es compatible….necesito su opinión para cerrarle la boca a este gerentito…)
Espero su opinion*

PD: exelentes imagenes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2011)

Psyco83 dijo:


> Creo que tendrías que verificar la alarma que se te presenta en el variador al bajar, me ha sucedido en donde trabajo con una máquina despaletizadora de cajas que, con una carga menor sube, baja en fin hace de todo, pero si las cajas son más pesadas, sube correctamente pero al bajar presentaba una alarma que no recuerdo bien, pero se daba *por que subía el deslizamiento del motor* (diferencia relativa entre la velocidad del campo magnético y la velocidad del rotor), en particular el variador que se usaba es antiguo de marca Danfoss y mediante parámetros no se podía corregir pero en los nuevos sí he visto ese parámetro y funciona muy bien, lee el manual de tu variador...
> Toma en cuenta lo que te dice Fogonazo sobre el sistema de freno ya que he visto algunos de esos "polipastos" y tienen un freno eléctrico que va alimentado paralelamente al motor así que te dará problemas al usarlo con variador de frecuencia...
> 
> Saludos


 
Me parece muy coherente eso , que en bajada de mucho peso el motor va a mayor velocidad de lo que correspondería y el variador proteje.

Si la resistencia es de mayor Wattaje no es problema , al contrario.

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Mar 2, 2011)

Deberias consultar con Shneider directamente, porque esa resistencia de freno se utiliza cuando se quire frenar, pero no con el motor trabando, no trabajan al mismo tiempo por eso no es tu soluci{on a ese problema, Hay parametros que vas a tener que cambiar, Estoy vuscando una recomendación de telemecanique para trabajar con equipos de elevación de como deben setearse los parametros, entre otros el torque, porque si el torque disminuye demasiado el rotro querra girar más rápido y producira una corriente contra electromotriz que es lo que detecta el variador y se apaga, si aumentas el valor del torque, para que tenga mas fuerza en el descenso y sea el motro el que controle la bajada.

Hay otros parametros, pero no encuentro dicha información, pero ellos la tienen, no donde lo compraste, entra a la pagina de telemecanique y ponete en contatcto con el soporte técnico, te atienden de primera


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 2, 2011)

OPMOTOR dijo:


> 1.- Que opinan ustedes de la selección del variador que estoy utilizando para controlar el polipasto que uso ( datos técnicos del variador y del polipasto ya agregados antes en el foro).


Medio justo... pero es lo que ya hay 
Si el motor es de 2HP te hubiera convenido un variador ligeramente mas grande (3HP) por si llegaras a necesitar parametrizarlo con una corriente maxima mas alta para poder izar al peso maximo.  Pero esto es solo un "por las dudas", si con este iza bien entonces no hay problema.


> 2.- Consideran que con la incorporación de la resistencia externa se solucione mi problema( leer historial en el foro), yo considero que si, pero necesito saber su opinión…..estudiando las resistencia que Schneider tiene como compatibles para el polipasto tengo
> -  BRAKING RESISTOR  IP00  100 OHM  28W   CÓDIGO: VW3A7723
> -  BRAKING RESISTOR  IP20  100 OHM  50W   CÓDIGO: VW3A7701
> Que Resistencia recomiendan para colocar…


No me quedo claro como manejas el freno.

- Si el freno se esta energizando *desde la bornera del motor*, es logico que se pudra todo en bajada. Porque la tension que manda el variador *es baja* y no alcanza para liberar el freno.

- Ahora, si la bobina del freno se acciona siempre con 380V via un contactor que pega cuando se acciona el motor --> entonces tu problema es la falta de resistencia de frenado.

El valor de la resistencia y su capacidad de disipacion dependen de la intensidad de corriente generada y la duracion del frenado, algo que de entrada se desconoce.
En el manual de cada variador se acostumbra poner una tabla con los valores minimos recomendados --> para ese variador puede ser tranquilamente de 100 ohm o un poco menos. El valor no es critico porque la corriente derivada la maneja el variador controlando el ciclo de trabajo.
Respecto a la potencia: 50W me parece una miseria.  
Cuando un motor tiende a embalarse en bajada, la potencia a disipar esta relacionada con la potencia del motor. Si fuera un motor sin reductor tendrias que pensar en una igual a la potencia del motor (1500W). Pero como tenes un reductor, con un 10-20% (250W) eso "deberia" andar.


> 3.- Le estoy pidiendo a la empresa que nos vendió los polipastos , me cotize estas resistencia pero los tipos nada…la pregunta es: puedo yo reemplazar estas resistencia simplemente con otra que cumple con los 100 ohm y 50 w???....


No se en Uruguay, las que he comprado fue aca.


> 4.- Que pasa si pongo una resistencia que tenga 100 ohm pero mas watios ( ejemplo: 100 w )…


Si es de menos potencia va a echar humo y si es de mas, simplemente ocupa mas lugar y  es mas cara. 
Pero como te dije antes, si el problema esta aca, te recomiendo 250W por las dudas. Si se embala con 1000kg en una bajada larga con 50W no haces nada.




> Comentario: La situación es que aquí en la empresa hay un gerente que dice que los variadores fueron mal seleccionados que son incompatibles con el polipasto,


Si el polipasto no estaba hecho expresamente para usar con variador no podes conectarlo directamente --> hay que agregar un contactor para el freno y probablemente un relay auxiliar para activar variador y contactor de freno con el pulsador simple de la manopla.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2011)

Eduardo , éstos motores no tienen freno eléctrico aparte.

Tienen rotor y campo levemente cónicos y el eje tiene permitido un desplazamiento axial , los rodamientos suelen ser de rodillos con éste propósito. En el momento de energizar el bobinado trifásico el rotor se acerca al campo (antes de girar) y con ello se aleja el freno también cónico comandado desde el extremo del eje.

Pandita subió unas fotos fijate :







 Saludos !


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 2, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Eduardo , éstos motores no tienen freno eléctrico aparte.
> 
> Tienen rotor y campo levemente cónicos y el eje tiene permitido un desplazamiento axial , los rodamientos suelen ser de rodillos con éste propósito. En el momento de energizar el bobinado trifásico el rotor se acerca al campo (antes de girar) y con ello se aleja el freno también cónico comandado desde el extremo del eje.


 Oh-oh , con baja excitacion el freno no le va a despegar ni a palos.

A lo mejor zafa con la resistencia de frenado y asignando en los parametros una velocidad minima.
Si no... le va a tener que dar la razon al gerente


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2011)

Pero el problema lo tiene de bajada , no de subida , así que seguramente sea que se embala


----------



## dukex (Mar 3, 2011)

Muchas gracias por la aclaración pandacba!!!!  algo nuevo para conocer en mi gran ignorancia.......

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 3, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pero el problema lo tiene de bajada , no de subida , así que seguramente sea que se embala


Justamente, en bajada la corriente que necesita es menor, se embale o no. Pasado cierto limite no va a poder mantener el freno activado.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 3, 2011)

Me parece (aunque no sé mucho de esto) que el regulador no baja la tensión, solo le cambia la frecuencia. Y aparentemente, lo que está pasando es que lo que deja de funcionar es justamente el regulador que cuando baja no alcanza a regular la velocidad, el motor "patina" eléctricamente, el regulador lo detecta y corta. Recién ahí se activa el freno. El freno es solo para que quede trabajo cuando no gira, no para frenarlo progresivamente. Lo que sí no me queda claro, es como hacen para frenar un motor de 2 HP con una resistencia de 100 watts...........


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 3, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Me parece (aunque no sé mucho de esto) que el regulador no baja la tensión, solo le cambia la frecuencia.


Actualmente todos los variadores de alterna son vectoriales "de fabrica". Segun marca y modelo tenes opciones para programarlo en modo V/F lineal, cuadratico , lineal con boost  etc...  En todos los casos, la velocidad se controla variando simultaneamente tension y frecuencia.


> Y aparentemente, lo que está pasando es que lo que deja de funcionar es justamente el regulador que cuando baja no alcanza a regular la velocidad, el motor "patina" eléctricamente, el regulador lo detecta y corta. Recién ahí se activa el freno. El freno es solo para que quede trabajo cuando no gira, no para frenarlo progresivamente.


Para que el freno libere necesita que se desplace el inducido y para esto se necesita una corriente minima. Para peor, como se modifica el circuito magnetico te cambian los parametros de motor ==> el variador se enloquece porque tendria que usar otro juego de parametros para regular bien y termina cortando por corriente cuando entra el freno.


> Lo que sí no me queda claro, es como hacen para frenar un motor de 2 HP con una resistencia de 100 watts...........


Si el motor estuviera directo y la bajada fuera larga, necesitarias una resistencia de igual potencia que el motor (1500W). Pero como tiene reductor, la potencia a disipar por la R sera menor  debido a las perdidas (incluso puede no necesitar resistencia). Eso si, coincido con vos en que si hay arrastre 100W es poco.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 3, 2011)

> Para que el freno libere necesita que se desplace el inducido y para  esto se necesita una corriente minima. Para peor, como se modifica el  circuito magnetico te cambian los parametros de motor ==> el variador  se enloquece porque tendria que usar otro juego de parametros para  regular bien y termina cortando por corriente cuando entra el freno.


Yo no creo que venga por ahí, ya que solo lo hace cuando baja, si fuera por la baja tensión, lo haría también subiendo.
Y es cierto lo que decís, estuve viendo y actualizandome un poco, gracias por el dato sobre V/Hz


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 3, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Yo no creo que venga por ahí, ya que solo lo hace cuando baja, si fuera por la baja tensión, lo haría también subiendo.


La diferencia esta en que subiendo el torque del motor es alto, mientras que bajando es mas bajo y hasta necesitar ser negativo si tuviera que ir frenando.

Si el motor necesita alto torque y bajas vueltas (izaje), la frecuencia va a ser baja porque siempre se busca bajo deslizamiento y la corriente en los bobinados va a ser la nominal (si no se quemaria el motor). La tension sera tambien baja, pero tal que a esa frecuencia te circule la corriente nominal. 

En cambio en bajada el torque del motor bajo ==> poca corriente ==> poca fuerza sobre el inducido ==> no tiene fuerza axialmente como para vencer el resorte del freno.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 3, 2011)

No entiendo a qué te referís con 





> la frecuencia


 sorry.
Por lo que leí la relación V/Hz es fija. Supongamos que lo normal es 380/50, si yo quiero bajar a 30 la tensión deberá ser de 228 volts. Quizás entendí mal pero fue lo que me quedó.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 3, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> No entiendo a qué te referís con  sorry.
> Por lo que leí la relación V/Hz es fija. Supongamos que lo normal es 380/50, si yo quiero bajar a 30 la tensión deberá ser de 228 volts. Quizás entendí mal pero fue lo que me quedó.


Es asi, pero ese es el control escalar.  A bajas vueltas tenes baja frecuencia y baja tension, pero la corriente en el motor depende del resbalamiento, y puede alcanzar valores bastante  altos si el rotor se bloquea.


Segun el variador tenes diferentes opciones de relacion para mejorar el funcionamiento a bajas vueltas segun el tipo de carga.
El modo por defecto es siempre control vectorial, donde se usa como variable de realimentacion la corriente estatorica en magnitud y fase (por eso se llama vectorial).


----------



## pandacba (Mar 4, 2011)

Lo que tendria que determinar es a que velocidad mínima, se desplaza el rotor..... es decir se frena, no podra llegar ese sea su limite inferior....
El tema es que todo el proyecto esta mal planteado.....
Vienen polispastos con su propio variador..... es lo que tendrian que haber comprado..... o averiguado antes de comprar....

Si ya lo tenian antes de compar el inverter haber averiguado....
Por ejemplo Aqui tengo una casa donde venden varias cosas, y tienen muy buena asistencia, cuando escapa o consideran que lo mejor te ponen en contacto con el representante local de Schneider.....

Y alli si ellos saben que puede y no puede, que modelo es recomendable, si es necesario van al lugar hacen pruebas, por ejemplo tienen un soft que se conecta al variador y te tira que pasa exactamente, que parametros si estan estan incorrectos, incrementear o decrementar, si no estan indica la falta de ello, te dan un servicio impecable asi sea un simple variador.... y ojo me a tocado algunas coss muy particulares, por ejemplo con el altivar 18 que por ejemplo ese te inyecta corriente continua para frenar el motor, es distinto a las generaciones poeteriores, ese trabaja con 220/380 las nuevas generacions son para una tensión u otra, de echo tengo uno de esos conmigo y un motor de 3HP para hacer tdo tipo de pruebas según requerimientos, eso me permite ver que puedo y que no, y me sirve para partir de alli a modelos más sofisticados....... Danfoss tiene unos que te manejan al motor como si fuera un Driver cosa de no creer, las gamas más altas de altivar incorporan muchas funciones desconocidas para la mayoria, y el varidor de siemens? una cosa es trabajarlo bajo parametaros con tablero local o remoto, y otra    cosa es conectarlo a un sistema S5 o S7 donde bajo esas condidciones hace cosas increibles....


Otra cosa que se le escapa a este muchacho es que el altivar lo esta trabajando a lazo abierto, si lo trabaja a lazo   cerrado tiene una serid de funciones y parámetros que impiden que le pase lo que le esta sucediendo, de alli que le indique, que sonsulte con del dpto de Schneider.......
Gracias a ello he aprendido un monton de cosas increibles sobre estos bichos.....

Cada marca tiene sus secretos, y ellso tienen datso de infinidad de aplicaciones que uno no tiene ni idea, me han mostrado las aplicaciones en cosas que uno ni se imagina, dede una mesa levantavidrios que de horizontal pasa a vetical y se para casi en seco acelera desacerlea y se frena de golpe y no lleva resistencias externas ni nada todo echo con el variador...... pasando por los polipastos que llevaban los motres en GM de la estación de preparado a la linea de montaje viajando por un rail, lo hizaba lo paraba iniciaba el viaje se detenia y esperaba la orden de descenso y eran estos polipastos Demag con freno lateral, eso lo se porque yo trabaje alli y eso lo hacian con un variador teelmecanique..... hasta cosas montruosas con los inverter más grandes....... los he utilzado en motacargas, he reemplazado vriadores primitivos de máquinas por este tipo de variador con motores de 5 10,15, 40  y  100 con altivar 58/61/71

Alli no podes cometer estso hierros hay mucho dienro involucrado.... hay que asesorarse bien, para eso estan los departos tencnicos de cada empresa para asesorara y enseñar a utilizar mejor sus productos, a elegir el más adecuado a cada necesidad, si lo que hago esta dentro del rango que yo ya se lo eligo yo tego toda la imfo impresa para ello, cuando hay algo extraño me asesoro y recien alli compro sobre seguro.....Cuando he sido jefe de mantenimiento me he opuesto a hacer las cosas de ojito,  si los responsalbes querian asi listo pero si algo salia mal a llorar al campito, solo un par de veces, paso luego nunca más, ellos me pedian que ubique los elementos necesarios, porque aprendieron que ese tiempo que creian que era perdida de tiempo era todo lo contrario.....

Un gran saludo para todos.....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 4, 2011)

Siempre digo , comprar un equipo no por número de modelo o potencia , sino que el pliego de condiciones especifique claramente cual es la función que va a cumplir , producción mínima , etc , etc . . . si funciona mal , el problema es de ellos.

Posible solución , agregar un electroimán axial que accione el freno.


----------



## OPMOTOR (Mar 7, 2011)

Saludos amigos del foro
Realice la consulta con el fabricante del polipasto al cual le pregunte si el modelo SSDH 01 01 es compatible con el ALTIVAR 312HU15N4, el cual me contesta:
“I confirm that our hoist can not be compatible with the frequency variaror because the motor in our hoist is not variable frequency motor, but the motor inside the trolley can used with the frequency variaror. “
“Confirmo que nuestro elevador no puede ser compatible con el variador de frecuencia ya que el motor en nuestro elevador no es un motor de frecuencia variable,”pero el motor del acarreo puede ser usado con el variador”
La cosa es que me dice que el motor no es de frecuencia variable, a que se refiere con eso?? 
En este punto me confunde la situación, por que si fuera incompatible, no funcionaria para nada nunca, pero yo ya logre que funcione para la situación detallada y que pongo nuevamente:
Tengo un polipasto trifasico que como dato de placa tiene:
>
> V linea - linea : 380 Vac
> Potencia: 1.5 Kw
> Cos φ: 0.85
> Capacidad: 1 Tonelada ( 1000 kilos )
>
> El variador que estamos usando es ATV312HU15N4
>
>
> Situación 1 : Funcionamiento convencional
> Todo esto sin el variador, es decir conectado como siempre estuvo
> funcionando , directo a la red de Vll = 380 Vac, frec: 50 hz
>
> A)
> El motor con carga ( 600 kg ) consume a la entrada
> I: 3.4 Amp para la subida
> I: 3.3 Amp para la bajada
>
> B)
> El motor con carga ( 250 kg ) consume a la entrada
> I: 2.1 Amp para la subida
> I: 2.6 Amp para la bajada
>
>
>
> Situacion 2: Funcionamiento con variador
>
> A)
> Conecto el Variador el cual maneja el polipasto ( CARGA = 600 KG )
> obteniendo:
>
> subida      velocidad alta ( 50 Hz )...ok
> subida      velocidad baja ( 30 Hz )...ok
> bajada      velocidad alta ( 50 Hz )..después de 40 cm aproximadamente de
> descenso se bloquea y no deja seguir
> bajada      velocidad baja ( 30 Hz )..después de 40 cm aproximadamente de
> descenso se bloquea y no deja seguir
>
>
> B)
> Conecto el Variador el cual maneja el polipasto ( CARGA = 250 KG )
> obteniendo:
>
> subida      velocidad alta ( 50 Hz )...ok
> subida      velocidad baja ( 30 Hz )...ok
> bajada      velocidad alta ( 50 Hz )...ok
> bajada      velocidad baja ( 30 Hz )...ok

Tambien me asesore con Schneider, y me dicen que me van a asistir para poner la resistencia de frenado y me van a ayudar a programar, la cosa es que a ellos también les di toda la información de que polipasto voy a manejar y ellos al igual que yo, creemos que con la resistencia y la programación se soluciona.
Yo creo que el Chino que me respondió es un vendedor, que no conoce mucho sobre los motores trifásicos.

Según recuerdo alguien menciono que el freno magnético lateral, era un avance en tipos de frenos, ¡verdad!, por lo tanto este no tiene por que ser incompatible para el uso del polipasto con variador, ¡Verdad!...

Adjunto manual del motor para que lo estudien. Espero sus opiniones.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 7, 2011)

Aún no dijiste algo importante, cuando se para, en el display del controlador, apare algún error? Cual es?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 7, 2011)

OPMOTOR dijo:


> Saludos amigos del foro
> Realice la consulta con el fabricante del polipasto al cual le pregunte si el modelo SSDH 01 01 es compatible con el ALTIVAR 312HU15N4, el cual me contesta:
> “I confirm that our hoist can not be compatible with the frequency variaror because the motor in our hoist is not variable frequency motor, but the motor inside the trolley can used with the frequency variaror. “
> “Confirmo que nuestro elevador no puede ser compatible con el variador de frecuencia ya que el motor en nuestro elevador no es un motor de frecuencia variable,”pero el motor del acarreo puede ser usado con el variador”
> ...



En pocas y claras palabras te dice que ese motor no se puede utilzar con variador de frecuencia(por el tipo de freno) mientras que el del troley si(porque es común)

Solución o cambiar el polipasto, o modificar el motor para que no actue, con el freno lateral y adicionar un freno electromágnetico del tipo deslizamiento, es decir de aquellos que se puede variar el torque dese un mínimo a un máximo, más un sistema de bloqueo por si se corta la energia, o retener el rotor con un solenoide y utilizar lo dicho de freno deslizante y cuando corte actuara su sistma normal se desplazara el rotor
Aunque en tiempo y costes creo que es más barato buscar un polipasto que pueda trabajar con variador de frecuencia, los Demag vienen con su propio variador por ejemplo


----------



## OPMOTOR (Mar 17, 2011)

Estimados amigos del foro, tengo las siguiente pregunta.
Tengo conectado un motor de 1.5 kw. de un polipasto: el modelo SSDHL 01-01

http://www.txk.net.cn/Hoist-and-Acce...-3-ton-65.html

Esta conectado a un variador de velocidad : ATV312HU15N4
ver documento adjunto.

Este polipasto tiene una carga maxima de hasta : 1000 kg.
En condiciones normales de trabajo el polipasto tiene una carga de : 700 kg
Tengo programado el variador para funcionar con dos velocidades : 50 hz y 30 hz
Para la elevación de la carga el sistema trabaja ok,
Pero en el descenso el variador se bloquea. apenas luego de un recorrido en descenso de 40 cm.
Me recomendaron colocar una resistencia de frenado.
Pero antes de realizar esta instalacion quiero consultar con el foro lo siguiente:
Revisando el manual de instalacion dice como se debe realizar la conexion, para cuando se coloca la resistencia de frenado, como consta en el sector 1, del grafico adjunto.
Yo actualmente no tengo nada conectado en estos tres pines, PO / PA / PB , como consta en el sector 2 del grafico adjunto,
la pregunta es:
?Sera que el hecho de no tener conectado nada a PO / PA / PB, me esta afectando el funcionamiento en bajada?.
?Tengo que unir el PO - PA, como en el sector 3 del grafico?, incluso cuando no uso resistencia de frenado?, o la dejo asi todos separados ( actual conexion ) como en el sector 2?

Espero sus opiniones.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 17, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Aún no dijiste algo importante, cuando se para, en el display del controlador, apare algún error? Cual es?


Repito la pregunta.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 17, 2011)

Lo que te pregunta black es de suma importancia porque el display muestra porque detuvo el motor, lo que ocurre y como te dijeron ya la carga en bajada intenta impulsar al motor, es decir lo comienza a acelerar, y se alteran los parámetros y como esa es una situación anomla, que puede destruir al variador lo detiene, una posible solución es poner realimentación tacometrica, para lo cual el ativar viene preparado, de esa manera el variador mantedra la velocidad constante, pero en la programación se debe incluir que cuando esta condición sucede aumente el par motor para compesar, es lo único que puede funcionar, si eso no da resultado, no hay nada que inventar, ese polipasto no es apto para trabajar con variador de echo te lo dijeron los fabricantes.

Esa conección dice que es solo cuando se utilza la R de frenado


----------



## OPMOTOR (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok amigos, les comento que este sabado voy ha reconectar el equipo y ahi puedo reproducir las condiciones de falla, voy hacer esto para ver si por programacion puedo solucionar este asunto, yo despues de consultar con Schenider ellos me dijeron que con la resistencia de carga y programando se soluciona, aca me pidieron que vea si solo programando se sale de eso, veamos, pero tenia la duda de la conexion, pero ok ya la tengo claro , es decir que no es necesario hacer el puente que esta en el grafico que adjunte antes verdad!!!!.
Yo pensaba que si por que pense que haciendo eso se cierra el circuito de la resistencia de frenado interna del equipo!!!!.
Bueno hago las pruebas y les doy cualquier dato que tenga

se me ocurre que puedo frenar el motor , haciendo que el variador tenga en la onda de salida una componente de DC.. que opinan!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2011)

OPMOTOR dijo:


> es decir que no es necesario hacer el puente que esta en el grafico que adjunte antes verdad!!!!.


 
El gráfico es una miniatura que no se abre


----------



## OPMOTOR (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry este es el grafico


----------



## pandacba (Mar 19, 2011)

No trabaja insyectando continua mientras esta energizando las bobinas, por otro lado tenes que hacer una prueba sin carga y ver a que velocidad minima actua el freno interno para ver si realmente podes llegar a los 30 Hz no te olvides que eso es una limitante y lo que te dijo schneider es real pero con un motor que no tiene freno lateral como este, tene en cuenta que un poquito que se desplace el nucleó, la corriente por la bobinas aumentara considerablemente y como esta fijado un valor desconectara todo para proteje el sistema
Tene en claro lo que te acabo de decir

No te olvides que lo que necesitas es bajar velocidad y mantener potencia, lo que equivale a tener que aumentar el torque, que eso si poder programar que en bajada tenga más torque, pero siempre y cuando el motor pueda girar a 30Hz sin que actue el freno lateral, tambien ten en cuenta lo siguiente en vacio funciona y con poca carga por dos razones, una no pierde velocidad, y la otra el torque que tiene es suficiente, al aumentar la carga ocurren y no tener el torque suficiene la carga quiere impulsar al motor


----------



## OPMOTOR (Mar 21, 2011)

Amigos del foro 
Quiero retro-alimentar la forma como solucione esto.
El dia Sabado realice pruebas
Decidí testiar todo primero a una sola frecuencia, 50hz, lograr controlar la carga máxima a esa frecuencia y de ahi saltar a la frecuencia baja!!!

Primero con un peso de 250 kg, funciono todo perfecto 50 hz,
Corriente en linea de entrada a la subida: 1.1 A
Corriente en linea de entrada a la bajada: 0.1 A

Segundo peso 470 kg, funciono perfecto, sube y baja 50hz,
Corriente en linea de entrada a la subida: 1.5 A
Corriente en linea de entrada a la bajada: 0.1 A

Tercero peso 700 kg, Eleva la carga bien , 50 hz
Corriente en linea de entrada a la subida: 2.2 A

Pero a la bajada nuevamente se trabo, se quedo muerto con la carga arriba, subí a ver que alarma me dio y era: OCF ( overcurrent ) 

De lo que estudie decidí mover los siguientes parámetros: ver documento en internet 

atv312_programming_manual_en_bbv46385_02.pdf

de programación del Altivar

Cambie el  U/F mot selected  de N a L
Subi el tiempo de deceleracion de 0.1s a 0.3s
Cambie la aceleracion a 0.1 s , esto ya estaba antes
Verifique que la DEC RAMP ADAPT. este en YES
Subi la IR compensation: de 20% a 40%

Pero siguió igual la cosa no se movió:
Aquí va la solución:
Quise mover el DC INJECT LEVEL que de fabrica esta en 0.7 In, pero me decía que para hacer eso 
el DC INJECTION ASSINGN tiene que estar en NO, 

Pero me di cuenta que estaba seleccionada la opción de AUTO DC INJECTION, asi que la puse en NO INJECTION.
el nivel de AUTO DC INJ LEVEL estaba en 0.7 In.
En definitiva le Quite la inyeccion de DC.

Probe y listo pudo bajar la carga de 700 kg, puse las frecuencia de 50 hz y 30 hz, subio y bajo perfecto a las dos frecuencias.

probé la frecuencia de umbral a la cual se trababa nuevamente OCF y fue a 26 hz, asi que la deje en 30 hz.

Ahora quiero su opinión y análisis, respecto a por que cuando quite la inyección de corriente se soluciono la cosa.

Por otro lado se que con la incorporación de una resistencia de frenado podría controlar a frecuencias mucho mas bajas, pero bueno eso como reflexión!!!.

Espero sus opiniones.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 21, 2011)

la selección de injección deber ser ON(si ) en lugar de NO(ya que todo el panel da indicaciones en inglés)
y eso es lógijo que pasara, eso que hiiciste ahora es lo que tendria que haber echo al prnicpio y tener el inverter en un punto donde se pueda ver o tener acceso a el si no no tenes modo de saber que sucede, por otro lado si no tuviera un freno lateral podrias controlar en todo la gama, pero tu limite es ese freno, no hiicste esa prueba para saber a que velocidad minimia actua, ese seria tu límite real
Si para lo que necesitas esta bien dejalo asi.
Una pregunta, donde vos estas no tienen asistencia directa de schneider?, porque por aqui cuando surgen esos problema viene un asistente toma nota, conecta su notebook al equipo toma los parametros que este le arroja en distintas situaciones y según eso sabe que tiene que corregir  y encima te tiran una lista con todos los parámeatros por si alguna vez se desprograma, o hay que hacer cambios y se quiere volver a esos valores ya tenes la data


----------



## Psyco83 (Mar 21, 2011)

Pero una consulta... La inyección de corriente no es solo para el frenado? es decir, es un tipo de frenado, en que influiría el hecho de que la habilitación o deshabilitación de esta función ya no se alarme el variador al descender el peso?

Saludos


----------



## OPMOTOR (Mar 21, 2011)

Ok , confirmo lo que dije, 

Le quite la AUTO INYECCION DE DC, le puse en " NO INJECTION",
Antes estaba en: YES - Standstill injection for adjustable period.

En teoria si pues el inyectarle una componente de DC, frena el rotor, 
Lo que pienso es que esa componente de DC, se estaba sumando a la componente de AC que introduce el motor al ser arrastrado por la carga y actual como generador, y esta suma estaba llegando a un valor muy alto que daba sobrecorriente OCF.

Por eso baje el nivel umbral a 26 Hz. 
Si tuviera una resistencia externa podría llegar a mas , eso seguro...

Respecto a la asistencia de Schneider, si ellos me ayudaron y me dijeron que necesito poner una resistencia de frenado externa, pero aca me dijeron que estudie el asunto y si después de estudiar y programar no se lograba funcionar, ahi en ese punto comprar la resistencia y que Schneider venga....
Y bueno se pudo...

Respecto a la asistencia de Schneider, si ellos me ayudaron y me dijeron que necesito poner una resistencia de frenado externa, pero aca me dijeron que estudie el asunto y si después de estudiar y programar no se lograba funcionar, ahi en ese punto comprar la resistencia y que Schneider venga....
Y bueno se pudo...


----------

